# ct guys



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

what do you think is it possible that we have to go out again I have 1" right know


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

its just about over here. just a little over an inch


----------



## Jto89 (Apr 7, 2005)

BSDeality;385395 said:


> its just about over here. just a little over an inch


Up here in southern mass we have about 3" on the ground now and me and my buddy are just about to go out now. Here it is on the eve of spring and we have a little storm on our hands


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Wish we got more here. I just bought a bluebird s22 slit seeder with this weekends money and I am looking for a sander. Possibly a v-box to fit a 6.5' bed. Could use a bit more cash to maybe buy a newer v-box....


----------

